# Appointment for SIP card



## Parcent (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi my name is Ros, I recently took my friends to the social security office in Denia as the had just got their residencia and wanted to register their S1 forms to enable
them to get SIP cards. They were given a telephone no. To ring to make an appointment as they could not be seen that day. We have called the no. and nobody speaks English so they still have no appointment. Any suggestions please.......

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Parcent said:


> Hi my name is Ros, I recently took my friends to the social security office in Denia as the had just got their residencia and wanted to register their S1 forms to enable
> them to get SIP cards. They were given a telephone no. To ring to make an appointment as they could not be seen that day. We have called the no. and nobody speaks English so they still have no appointment. Any suggestions please.......
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


:welcome:
I guess this was with the INSS in Denia?

you can actually just turn up there without an appointment if you're prepared to wait - I was there yesterday (with an appt) but there were people without appointments waiting. Obviously the earlier you get there the better.

do you not know anyone Spanish speaking who can ring for you?


----------



## Parcent (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you will do this tomorrow early


----------

